# my photos of the coaster ride march 2nd



## 37fleetwood (Mar 3, 2008)

well here they are. we had a good time thanx for inviting me, and sorry it didn't work out as smoothly as might have been. the guys from the Cabe that I met were great, sorry I missed some of you. I didn't get to finish the ride so there is only one photo of us going down the road. hope you enjoy!
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 3, 2008)

notice in the last photo that the propeller has no blades on it!! aparently the high winds we had on the way home had it spinning and when the wind pushed the bike back on the rack they were ripped of by the seat on the other bike!! Oh well, I only paid around $175.oo for it.   
Scott


----------



## jernlee (Mar 3, 2008)

*coaster ride*

Thanks for sharing. Whos monark? 
jerry


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 3, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> notice in the last photo that the propeller has no blades on it!! aparently the high winds we had on the way home had it spinning and when the wind pushed the bike back on the rack they were ripped of by the seat on the other bike!! Oh well, I only paid around $175.oo for it.
> Scott




The end to a perfect day...sucks dude.


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the pics.......sure would like to come out to California some day to ride with you guys! The pic with the ocean in the background sure looks nice....

its a shame you lost that prop Scott, that was a cool item.......


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 4, 2008)

jernlee said:


> Thanks for sharing. Whos monark?
> jerry





That would be my 35 SilverKing.

Thanks for noticing, seems like it was a crowd pleaser visually maybe.  But Im sure if you were on the ride you heard my Blix horn that was screamin.

37 Fleetwood Sorry I didnt get to meet you I always like reading your post on the forums. And sorry to hear about your prop that was a cool item.:eek: 

55' Corvette Custom


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 4, 2008)

Flat Tire said:


> Thanks for the pics.......sure would like to come out to California some day to ride with you guys! The pic with the ocean in the background sure looks nice....
> 
> its a shame you lost that prop Scott, that was a cool item.......




If anyones going to be in Southern Cal let us know we can arrange a ride and probably get u a cool bike to ride.

I got maybe hmmm 11  or so  Im sure I could find a ride for someone for the day.

But the rides are a blast and the weather was great.


----------



## AntonyR (Mar 4, 2008)

*Sorry bout that*

I guess it should be noted that the monthly ride in Long Beach is a 'spirited' ride, and the terrain is not like the plains of Kansas. There are inclines, some a little steep and some long(ish), since Long Beach proper is a bluff over sea level where the boardwalk is. A slow, leasurely ride it generally isn't. But then it's far from the Tour d'France. I can see how it would be frustrating if you're not ready for it. I guess that's why we meet at a coffee house to get caffeined up for courage...


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 4, 2008)

walter branche said:


> i have a new old stock flag holder,like the one shown in your photo, it came from the schwinn museum in 1990 ,when i worked there ,make some reasonable offer, this does not have the mounting bracket ,,. e mail me and i will send you a photo ,,thanks walter branche





Walter,

Thats a nice item but ur post belongs in the Classified section, we in this post were speaking of the ride not hawkin our stuff.


----------



## BikeMore (Mar 4, 2008)

walter branche said:


> consider me corrected ,,i was only trying to help, someone out ,,who needed a specific piece, ..walter branche




That was nice of you; 55's reply wasn't mean to be mean or anything, I don't believe.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 4, 2008)

here's todays photo of the poor prop.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 4, 2008)

Flat Tire said:


> Thanks for the pics.......sure would like to come out to California some day to ride with you guys! The pic with the ocean in the background sure looks nice....
> 
> its a shame you lost that prop Scott, that was a cool item.......




here's another


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 5, 2008)

ol'tin bender said:


> Hey Scott why did ya take it off the Super Streamliner anyway?? I guess your wishin you had left it on now eh!




it wouldn't fit with the headlights on
anyway who riled you up anyway! you need to get ready for the next ride. this wouldn't have happened if I hadn't had to put it on the back of that stupid Toyota! the prop was probably worth more than that piece of junk! where did we get that thing anyway??? oh yeah now I remember. this is exactly the kind of incident that I worried about that made me skip the idea of taking the Streamliner in the first place. I'm going to invest in some old clunker and that way it won't matter what happens to it! hey don't you have a few streamliner junkers or a twinflex basket case over there I could pick up cheap? if I get them cheap enough I can just leave them there after the ride and not have to worry about losing anything valuable hey maybe that Radio bike you're working on. of course I would have to take the batteries if I left it, no need to be wasteful!
Scott


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2008)

how many miles do you guys ride when you all get together like this?


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 5, 2008)

It varies depending on available bike baths but I would say they run 10-20 miles. We have also done the Long Beach and LA Marathon bike rides held before the race that run the full race route and distance.


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 5, 2008)

old hotrod said:


> It varies depending on available bike baths but I would say they run 10-20 miles. We have also done the Long Beach and LA Marathon bike rides held before the race that run the full race route and distance.




I can say old hotrod is about right its about that long for the rides.


----------



## BikeMore (Mar 5, 2008)

55' Corvette Custom said:


> I can say old hotrod is about right its about that long for the rides.




Really???


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 5, 2008)

BikeMore said:


> Really???




yep thats why I dont tell you BikeMore you will be freakin out


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok I finally got around to completing a slide show of the ride from the 2nd. Thanks 37fleetwood for contributing pictures. 

Cyclone Ride 03-02-08


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 11, 2008)

too cool!! I have a program that lets me download your videos and converts them to AVI files. it's called Free Download Manager if anyones interested. I think these are keepers!



Scott


----------

